
Banks Look to Cellphones to Replace A.T.M. Cards - ayanai
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/13/business/dealbook/banks-look-to-cellphones-to-replace-atm-cards.html
======
Quequau
This seems like a really, really terrible idea.

